
Chrome Safe Browsing Blocks Piratebay as Harmful - inian
https://thepiratebay.org/torrent/
======
just_observing
In Firefox:

"Reported Unwanted Software Page!

This web page at thepiratebay.org has been reported to contain unwanted
software and has been blocked based on your security preferences.

Unwanted software pages try to install software that can be deceptive and
affect your system in unexpected ways."

Maybe I do want the software .....

